

Intro to images in Go: Fractals - pheelicks
http://www.pheelicks.com/2013/11/intro-to-images-in-go-fractals/

======
jc_dntn
Here in Albuquerque we have a gentleman that creates three dimensional
fractals, displaying them in a planetarium every first Friday.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23PkofT0MBQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23PkofT0MBQ)

~~~
rasur
..otherwise known as "Mandelbulbs" these days, i think you'll find.

------
ohwp
Very nice! I think the best way to learn a new language is to have graphical
output instead of 'hello world'.

This will get me started with Go!

~~~
pheelicks
Thanks! I definitely agree, I often find "hello world" tutorials a bit
pointless, especially if you:

\- Already know the basics of programming \- They literally just print "hello
world"

I often try to do something more graphical when learning a language, as it
forces me to try out IO, some data structures and control flow, but also gives
me something that can be tweaked and played around with.

~~~
patrickg
I actually like 'Hello world' examples, as long as they are very short. That
way I have a basic program in an unknown language and can continue from there.
Finding out how to make a very simple sample program myself was frustrating in
the past sometimes. (Where should I put the files, what is necessary to load
the main class etc.)

------
quarterto
Reminds me of a fractal generator me and my housemate wrote in YABASIC on a
Playstation 2. I should try and find that memory card. It even had interactive
zooming!

------
vezzy-fnord
Recognizing a Mandelbrot set doesn't really mean you're mathematically
inclined, so much as you've browsed the web long enough to know what it is.

But, great tutorial, nonetheless!

